# Pioneer receiver in auto surround mode looses dialog



## melkins (Oct 20, 2005)

I am using a Pioneer VSX-816 reveiver. I have my DVD player and my satellite box both hooked up to the digital inputs on the receiver. You are suppose to be able to leave the receiver on Auto-surround mode all the time. Many times during TV playback AND DVD playback, I will loose the dialog portion of the sound. All other sound is heard just fine. If I take the receiver out of the auto surround mode the dialog then comes back but then you are in manual mode and you get either stereo sound only or the same sound coming from all the speakers except the cenetr channel speaker. I have used two seperate receivers and it does this on both of them. I spoke with pioneer and thought that the doldy digital chip may be bad and they replaced it on one of them but I am still having the same problem. Is is possible that the chip could actually be bad on both reveiver and the replacement part too? I am really at a loss here especially since it does not to it all the time.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 10, 2007)

Reviewing the receivers specifications online - It appears that this receiver is 7.1 DD compatible. What configuration do you have it connected in?


----------

